# Sipders



## GRbenji

Spiders from my past captures.

#01






#02





#03





#04


----------



## Bend The Light

Wow

#2 and #4 are amazingly good.


----------



## GRbenji

#05






#06


----------



## Marc-Etienne

#1 gives me chills in the back! Good thing that this thing is small, I wouldn't want to meet one that is one foot long!!!

What is #5-#6!!?!?! Is this the reincarnation of the devil!!! That is one weird looking thing! That's amazing! Do you have this guy identified?

As always, your work is amazing and always impressive and colorful!
Looking forward to your next post!!


----------



## Frequency

Excellent shots

Regards


----------



## GRbenji

#7 - Red Tent Spider





#8 - Ant Mimic Spider





#9 - ??


----------



## Frequency

Magic continued...

Regards


----------



## Undo

Amazing shots.


----------



## Art Photographers

Great! How do you get such good depth of field?


----------



## GRbenji

Frequency said:


> Magic continued...
> 
> Regards


 
Thank you.



Undo said:


> Amazing shots.


 
Thank you.



Art Photographers said:


> Great! How do you get such good depth of field?


 
Thanks.  Those shots were taken with f16.


----------



## 5lippy

Amazing shots. Macro always is one of my favorite to see.


----------



## Stephen.C

Fantastic job! 
Spiders creep me out


----------



## DxAxN

great shots... some of them are pretty freaky looking


----------



## Stormchase

Nice shots! Still active in the winter  nice contrast and color. 
9 I believe is a type of crab. Good angles! Good light. Good work.


----------



## GRbenji

5lippy said:


> Amazing shots. Macro always is one of my favorite to see.


 
Thank you.



Stephen.C said:


> Fantastic job!
> Spiders creep me out


 
Thank you.



DxAxN said:


> great shots... some of them are pretty freaky looking


 
Thank you.



Stormchase said:


> Nice shots! Still active in the winter  nice contrast and color.
> 9 I believe is a type of crab. Good angles! Good light. Good work.


 
Thanks you.  No winter where I reside.


----------



## GRbenji

#10 - Jumping Spider






#11





#12 - Prey and Predator


----------



## safeshot

great shots, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## GRbenji

safeshot said:


> great shots, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


 
Thank you. Hope you like them.

More spiders here.

#13





#14





#15





#16


----------



## GRbenji

#17 - doing the lion dance.





#18 = jumping spider





#19 - Red Tent Spider





#20 - RTS





#21 - RTS


----------



## GRbenji

#22





#23





#24


----------



## GRbenji

#25





#26


----------



## tat1973

Very nice, I like the 1st macro shot on the spider.


----------



## GRbenji

Haven't add new photos for a while now.  Here is a few more.

#27 - What's down there?





#28 - Stop peeping and stay clear off my babies!





#29 - Ouch!  Bloodly spikes.


----------



## mhk1058

They are very good and excellent depth of field. What lens did you use?


----------



## GRbenji

mhk1058 said:


> They are very good and excellent depth of field. What lens did you use?



Thank you.  Using the Canon 100mm f2.8L on a 7D with 2 flashes, 580 & 430exii.


----------



## Bynx

Had to look in here to see what a sipder was. Wish you could spell as well as you can take photos of Spiders. Great shots.


----------



## DevonBlomquist

Oh my god! These are the most amazing shots of spiders I have ever seen!

I can't wait to see more...


----------



## Bios.

Bynx said:


> Had to look in here to see what a sipder was. Wish you could spell as well as you can take photos of Spiders. Great shots.



I was going to make a joke about this!

I think #25 is actually a type of bird **** mimic!

Very nice lighting, two flashes is working very well for you.


----------



## Davor

Great work man! Some of them i have never seen before like the Yellow one and the Ant spider. Really good lighting on the subjects.


----------



## DennyCrane

I like #2. Excellent depth of field.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

You have a great collection of images sir.  Very nice.  Im glad to see someone else likes spiders


----------



## GRbenji

Bynx said:


> Had to look in here to see what a sipder was. Wish you could spell as well as you can take photos of Spiders. Great shots.



Got your attention there?  Actually realized the typo error but forum doesn't allow editing of thread title.  And thank you for the compliment.



DevonBlomquist said:


> Oh my god! These are the most amazing shots of spiders I have ever seen!
> 
> I can't wait to see more...



Thanks for the nice words and glad to know you like them.



Bios. said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to look in here to see what a sipder was. Wish you could spell as well as you can take photos of Spiders. Great shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to make a joke about this!
> 
> I think #25 is actually a type of bird **** mimic!
> 
> Very nice lighting, two flashes is working very well for you.
Click to expand...


I think #25 is known as Bird Dung Spider.  Yup, felt 2 flashes is really better than 1.





Davor said:


> Great work man! Some of them i have never seen before like the Yellow one and the Ant spider. Really good lighting on the subjects.



Thanks and glad that you like them.



DennyCrane said:


> I like #2. Excellent depth of field.



Thank you.



Arkanjel Imaging said:


> You have a great collection of images sir.  Very nice.  Im glad to see someone else likes spiders



Thanks.  I find spiders to be very good macro subjects.


----------



## GRbenji

A few more taken earlier that I missed posting here.

#30 - St Andrew Spider with its prey.






#31 - ??





#32 - ??


----------



## TwoRails

More than fantastic!!!  Where? How? do you find them all???


----------



## GRbenji

TwoRails said:


> More than fantastic!!!  Where? How? do you find them all???



Thanks for the compliment.  There are lots of bugs here in the tropics and I have a group of regular macro shooters that we shoot regularly together.  More more pairs of eyes can spot more bugs.


----------



## virustai

great


----------



## GRbenji

virustai said:


> great



Thank you.

Here are 2 more shots of the same spider in pic #27.  Hope you like them.  Comments are welcome too.

#33





#34


----------



## TwoRails

GRbenji said:


> TwoRails said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than fantastic!!!  Where? How? do you find them all???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.  There are lots of bugs here in the tropics and I have a group of regular macro shooters that we shoot regularly together.  More more pairs of eyes can spot more bugs.
Click to expand...

 Sounds like a lot of fun.  Seems like every time I try to shoot a spider, it runs away.


----------



## GRbenji

More spiders captured during last night macro shoot.

#35 - Jumping Spider up close.  Shot with Raynox 150 stacked on 100mm macro lens.





#36 - Jumping Spider.





#37 - Mating or Cannibalism?





#38





#39 - Wolf Spider


----------



## TwoRails

fantastic shots,  GRbenji !!!  I like each and everyone of them   --  keep 'em coming!


----------



## TheFantasticG

Good stuff in this thread!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GRbenji

TwoRails said:


> fantastic shots,  GRbenji !!!  I like each and everyone of them  --  keep 'em coming!


 


TheFantasticG said:


> Good stuff in this thread!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thank you for viewing and your kind words.

Some new shots to add on.  More can be view on my blog or flickr.

#40 - Herennia Spider





#41 - Herennia Spider and its prey





#42 - Huntsman Spider





#43 - Closeup of Huntsman Spider





#44 - Wolf Spider and its meal


----------



## Markw

Wow!  This is quite a series you've got here!  All are beautiful captures!  I was a little curious about this one though:



GRbenji said:


> More spiders captured during last night macro shoot.
> 
> #35 - Jumping Spider up close. Shot with Raynox 150 stacked on 100mm macro lens.



How did you get those circular catchlights?  I love them.  

Beautiful, wonderful series!
Mark


----------



## GRbenji

Markw said:


> Wow!  This is quite a series you've got here!  All are beautiful captures!  I was a little curious about this one though:
> 
> 
> 
> GRbenji said:
> 
> 
> 
> More spiders captured during last night macro shoot.
> 
> #35 - Jumping Spider up close. Shot with Raynox 150 stacked on 100mm macro lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get those circular catchlights?  I love them.
> 
> Beautiful, wonderful series!
> Mark
Click to expand...


Thanks Mark.

The black circle is my lens. The white area is due to the 2 flashes used and DIY diffuser around the lens.


----------



## Markw

Oh, so you had a doughnut-shaped diffuser around the lens?  That makes sense.  Thank you for answering my questions.

Mark


----------



## bishwo

how wonderful !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwoRails

Haven't been around for a while, but thanks for posting some more of your fantastic shots,  GRbenji!!  Really good work!!


----------



## JBArts

Lots of fantastic shots here, but #6 takes the cake for me. That's such a weird looking spider, but beautiful in its own way. Now I'm looking forward to see your next photo series.


----------



## GRbenji

bishwo said:


> how wonderful !!!!!!!!!!


 


TwoRails said:


> Haven't been around for a while, but thanks for posting some more of your fantastic shots,  GRbenji!!  Really good work!!


 


JBArts said:


> Lots of fantastic shots here, but #6 takes the cake for me. That's such a weird looking spider, but beautiful in its own way. Now I'm looking forward to see your next photo series.


 
Thanks guys for viewing and the kind words.


----------



## GRbenji

#45 - Lynx Spider with prey







#46 - Lynx Spider cannibalism






#47 - Lynx Spider cannibalism


----------



## vncit

hi all.
#48


----------



## GRbenji

#48 - Jumping Spider





#49 - St Andrew spider





#50 - Jumping Spider





#51 - Jumping Spider





#52 - JS


----------



## TwoRails

those are really nice shots,  		GRbenji !!  Very enjoyable viewing


----------



## cgipson1

lovely shots, and a very diverse collection of subjects! I like the light your diffuser puts out... very nice!


----------



## jriepe

Nice spider shots.  Some I'm familiar with but some I'm not.  Guess the little jumping spider is one of the most common types in many countries.

Jerry


----------



## GRbenji

TwoRails said:


> those are really nice shots,          GRbenji !!  Very enjoyable viewing


 


cgipson1 said:


> lovely shots, and a very diverse collection of subjects! I like the light your diffuser puts out... very nice!


 


jriepe said:


> Nice spider shots.  Some I'm familiar with but some I'm not.  Guess the little jumping spider is one of the most common types in many countries.
> 
> Jerry


 Thank you TwoRails, cgipson1 and jriepe.


----------



## GRbenji

Here are more to the collections.  These were taken with MP-E65 and MT-24EX.

#53 - Lichen Huntsman with its catch.





#54 - A female 2-Tails Spider.  Unfortunately, it lost its life to a scorpion laying in ambush while trying to get away from our attention. RIP





#55 - The female 2-Tails Spider caught in the scorpion's claw.





#56 - Yummy spidy


----------



## Dracaena

Beatiful sipders, especially the ant mimic sipder


----------



## TwoRails

Your shots are simply fantastic, GRbenji!!  Have you considered publishing them?  You should, they are that good!!

Keep 'em coming


----------

